# Nikon D3100 is it worth it in 2017?



## Activate (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello, I'm very new to photography, and I have been taking pictures with my Sony E2303 phone camera for the past few months, and got very interested.

I have done a lot of research so far about many different models of full frame DSLR' cameras, and thought about what would be the best option in the short-long term. Since my budget is quite tight (roughly 250 Euros) I do not have many options, but I have spotted a few Nikon D3100 DSLR' for sale.

I was simply wondering is it still worth buying this model since it is quite outdated from 2010.  the first offer is:
1) D3100 Body (~40 000 Shots) + Nikkor 18-55mm lens + cheap carrying bag + 32GB SD card - 190 Euro.

2) D3100 Body (~37 000 Shots) + Nikkor 18-55mm lens + Sigma 70-210mm lens + cheap carrying bag - 190-200 Euro.

TL;DR:

New to photography, buying my first DSLR thinking about the Nikon D3100. Both are used cost around 180-200 euros.

- Any input is welcome!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2017)

The second D3100 kit with the 18-55 and the Sigma 70-210 sounds better--as long as the Sigma lens is actually "digitial-camera-capable". There were some Sigma 70-210 lenses that do NOT work on digitial cameras of the 2000's era! I actually own one, a 70-210 Sigma f/3.5~5.6 that I bought with a aon Rebel 2000 film camera; the lens will NOT WORK reliably on Canon 20D nor on Canon 5D...

Anyway. D3100. It's not the greatest d-slr, yet it's got a much,much bigger sensor than a phone camera, and can take a lot of F-mount lenses. The D3100 has sensor performance about like most mid-level and entry Canon APS-C cameras of two years ago.

Nikon D3400 vs Nikon D3100 | DxOMark

if it's all you can afford, I'd buy one.


----------



## Activate (Feb 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The second D3100 kit with the 18-55 and the Sigma 70-210 sounds better--as long as the Sigma lens is actually "digitial-camera-capable". There were some Sigma 70-210 lenses that do NOT work on digitial cameras of the 2000's era! I actually own one, a 70-210 Sigma f/3.5~5.6 that I bought with a aon Rebel 2000 film camera; the lens will NOT WORK reliably on Canon 20D nor on Canon 5D...
> 
> Anyway. D3100. It's not the greatest d-slr, yet it's got a much,much bigger sensor than a phone camera, and can take a lot of F-mount lenses. The D3100 has sensor performance about like most mid-level and entry Canon APS-C cameras of two years ago.
> 
> ...



I see, thank you for your input! Yes the sigma 70-210 is digitally compatible (mechanical focusing only for D3100), that was confirmed by the original owner of the camera. But nonetheless thank you for the fair warning it is something to keep in mind as moving forward. In two years time (perhaps sooner) I am thinking of upgrading to a newer model such as the Nikon D7100 or a newer model, but for the time being this camera will simply be used as a learning curve for my first DSLR, and as a guide to photography.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Good to know the Sigma 70-210 is what's called digitally compatible! Manually focusing by hand and eye is usually not 'too hard", since the lens length is long, and the 70-210 range of focal length settings gives a good, magnified image through the viewfinder--much,much easier than mechanically focusing a wide lens like say a 20mm, where everything looks so,so small.

I made a lot of good pictures with early d-slr's like Nikon D1,D1h,and Fuji S2 Pro, and Canon 20D; all of those cameras had WORSE image sensors than the D3100 has! I would say that the D3100 has a better sensor than the Nikon D2x of late 2004-2005 fame, so, you're starting off with an image sensor and a megapixel count that is well better than what millions of people began with!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 23, 2017)

D3100 is ok and if its the best you can do then go for it, still try to see if you can squeeze a bit more and go for the D3200 which has a far, far better sensor.


----------



## Activate (Feb 24, 2017)

goodguy said:


> D3100 is ok and if its the best you can do then go for it, still try to see if you can squeeze a bit more and go for the D3200 which has a far, far better sensor.



Thank you for the input. The biggest problem is that I'm only 16 with no job at least until summer, and the current money I can get is the best I can do. The D3200 body alone costs around 210-230 euros (used) getting the extra 100+ for a lens is not much of an option sadly.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2017)

Sensor-wise the D3100 is almost exactly at the level of the Canon EOS 70D, which was a "current model" until very recently. Sure, the 70D shoots faster, and has a higher expanded ISO range by 1 EV, but in terms of dynamic range, color depth, and low-light ISO performance, the old D3100 is in a virtual dead-heat with the Canon 70D.

Looked at that way, the low-priced D3100 ought to inspire plenty of confidence. For 180-190 Euro with a lens, why not?

Canon EOS 70D vs Nikon D3100 | DxOMark


----------



## steveWFL (Feb 24, 2017)

d3100:   

Full-size sample photos from Nikon D3100


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 24, 2017)

The D3100 is a nice reliable little camera and very capable.I only had one annoyance with the one I had that I bought new from BestBuy, the rubber hand grip did not like my body chemistry I guess because it got real sticky that even the black would be on my hands after shooting with it for a while especially during the hot summer months, but still did not stop me from learning with it.


----------



## Activate (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the all the warnings, suggestions and comments. Bought the camera today and I'm happy with it so far everything works perfectly so far (although having issues with low light performance (camera can't focus/take picture, only with manual focus)).


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 25, 2017)

You have a Auto focus Assist Lamp,if this is set to on it will help getting the AF to lock on. Congrats and good luck with it.I can't recall if this on or off by default.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2017)

Activate said:


> Thanks for the all the warnings, suggestions and comments. Bought the camera today and I'm happy with it so far everything works perfectly so far (although having issues with low light performance (camera can't focus/take picture, only with manual focus)).



If it can NOT take an image until a focus lock is achieved, the camera in in S-mode focusing, which is S-ingle shot mode, with a priority to Focus Lock. Look on the camera front, to the left of the lens...look for a small switching system.

In C- mode  focus, the trigger will release whehn pressed firmly, no matter what the focus is.

As DarkShadow mentioned, the Autofocus Assist System, which projects either white or red light (depending on the Nikon model and era), works ONLY in S-mode focusing; some cameras have the lamp on the body, others rely on the AF assist lamp being in an accesory hotshoe flash unit.


----------

